# Howmuch Money/Gold we can carry to Oz



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, we got our PR and planning to move. As it is a permanent move, we need to move our life savings. More worried about 500 grams of gold. Do we have to pay duty? If yes how much is it? . Do they check thouroughly at airport?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes they check and you can have the ot confiscated if you do not declare it because they will assume you are smuggling laundered money.

You can carry $10000 in cash though $10000 or more needs to be declared. Anything like gold, jewellery etc bar what you are wearing ie you wedding ring, needs to be declared. Any large amounts you should carry proof of where it came from, bank statements, proof of house sale etc so its not taken until you can prove it. 

Shouldn't be a problem if you have proof of ownership and not tons of the stuff that you could be a smuggler or dealer looking to sell on and pay no tax. 

Why you would be carrying so much on your person is beyond me when you can move it electronically at no risk and a small cost.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

_shel said:


> Yes they check and you can have the ot confiscated if you do not declare it because they will assume you are smuggling laundered money.
> 
> You can carry $10000 in cash though $10000 or more needs to be declared. Anything like gold, jewellery etc bar what you are wearing ie you wedding ring, needs to be declared. Any large amounts you should carry proof of where it came from, bank statements, proof of house sale etc so its not taken until you can prove it.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info. Yes for the cash, I plan to move electronically. But for Gold, I have to carry it.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. Yes for the cash, I plan to move electronically. But for Gold, I have to carry it.


Monetize at a stronger Franc and buy back at a weaker dollar ?


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Monetize at a stronger Franc and buy back at a weaker dollar ?


I am trying that, but it is very difficult to get the listed prices here as there are only a few vendors here.


----------



## hdaghlas (Oct 22, 2014)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi, we got our PR and planning to move. As it is a permanent move, we need to move our life savings. More worried about 500 grams of gold. Do we have to pay duty? If yes how much is it? . Do they check thouroughly at airport?


hello there I know it is an old thread but I have the very same question regarding the gold, I really appreciate if you advice me...


----------

